# Times article on the classical music scene in Scotland



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This appeared in the Times today:

*http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/classical/article7065807.ece*


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretentiousness surely as Scotland finds its toddler feet as an emerging semi-independent nation. Let's be honest; you cannot establish culture in a nation that, whilst excelling in other fields, has to concede that culture isn't one of them. Apart from Edward Grieg's papa what have they to show by way of culture? Ahh, writers, novelists assuredly; but music - no.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

michael walsh said:


> Pretentiousness surely as Scotland finds its toddler feet as an emerging semi-independent nation. Let's be honest; you cannot establish culture in a nation that, *whilst excelling in other fields*, has to concede that culture isn't one of them. Apart from Edward Grieg's papa what have they to show by way of culture? Ahh, writers, novelists assuredly; but music - no.


You think of Scotland too highly, even by what you wrote. Remember, Scotland is bankrupt. Think RBS.


----------

